# Ambush Update (Backstage Pass)



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, 

I finally got some time to get some better pictures of the boat and it's set up. I am very happy with the skiff. The hull is Kingston gray and the decks are Flannel gray. 

My basic biuld was:

-All std rigging

-Aluminum tiller extension

-casting platform

-Yeti skiff cooler w/ flush tie downs

-Custom cooler grab bar

-Blue point trolling motor mounts 

-54# Motorguide greatwhite

-2 bank on board charger

-Tibor pole holder

-Rod holders for 4 rods on each side (total of 8 rods)

-Ipod stereo (Amp and 2 speakers)

-Keel Guard

-A 2nd Yeti cooler with tie downs on the front bulkhead for overnight trips.

The best part about the way it is set up; majority of the accessories can be stripped off to reduce weight when it's not needed. I fish everglades, biscayne, and mosquito lagoon areas so versatility was a major consideration for me. The coolers, Trolling motor, and batteries are easily removed in minutes. The cooler tie downs remove and leave a flush floor. The threaded insert for the eye bolts are under the floor. Pretty cool. 

There is a TM mount base plate on the front deck and another on the rear. I can move the TM to the front when fishing solo. But, I can also move it to the back when someone else is along to leave the front deck clear for fly fishing. It works pretty well, one guy on the back can sit on the platform, run the TM,and spin fish while the guy up front can fly fish w/o a TM in the way. That set up works great for fishing mangrove shore lines. 

The other great feature is that I got Tom and the guys to add an extra under gunnel rod holder to each side. The std set-up is 3 on each side. I have 4 on each side, so I can carry a total of 8 rods up to 10' long. 

Here are some pictures of the boat. Enjoy. If you got any questions feel free to contact me.








































































































































Wes


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Bas A$$!!!! I would have added flyline toe rails, but other than that I love it!!!!! All I do is flyfish and I hate clutter.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

A work of Art!





Still haen't seen any fish on it ;D ;D


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

The boat is a Beauty. How are the new tabs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Flip your push pole end for end before you lose it. : : :


Kids these days. : :


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

0o0o0o... When you taking me fishing??


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool! Saw it Firday @ the shop. I was there with my buddy picking up his new 16' Wateman.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well, if that's the best you got, I guess it will do.lol

Really nice ride and well thought out. You should be proud of that one.
Looks like it floats kinda skinny thoough.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope it was worth the wait! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Hurry up and finish working, Im ready to fish out of it!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

This boat is very well thought out...it poles great and is suprisingly very stable...I didn't get to try out the casting platform but I can tell you the poling platform is very stable even in 15mph winds. And the stereo rocks out too. It's fun going down the ICW and having all the locals stare at you as you blast out Wes' jam band music.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> The boat is a Beauty. How are the new tabs?


Tabs made a huge difference! I can get the bow way up in really rough stuff. Pull the bow way down and plow thru the chop. I am surprised at how well this boat handles rougher water.



> Flip your push pole end for end before you lose it. : : :
> 
> 
> Kids these days. : :


Quite old man ..........Also, I got double bungees on the pp holders one bungee on both the front and rear holders.



> 0o0o0o... When you taking me fishing??


The next time Gary leaves town. ;D ;D ;D



> I hope it was worth the wait! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> Hurry up and finish working, Im ready to fish out of it!


I only got another couple weeks of working on site. Then it's game on!



> It's fun going down the ICW and having all the locals stare at you as you blast out Wes' jam band music.


Gotta have the Jam Band Music! 

Also, thanks for the complements. This boat setup is a culmination of the past 3 boats I have had. I am sure I will forever be tweaking the setup.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Boat came out awesome, Wes. I'll be seeing you in May for a ride.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Boat looks great! Don't ya love it when a plan comes together?
Good luck with her  Dave


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> I hope it was worth the wait! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> Hurry up and finish working, Im ready to fish out of it!


I only got another couple weeks of working on site. Then it's game on!



> It's fun going down the ICW and having all the locals stare at you as you blast out Wes' jam band music.


Gotta have the Jam Band Music! 

Also, thanks for the complements. This boat setup is a culmination of the past 3 boats I have had. I am sure I will forever be tweaking the setup. 

[/quote]


gimme a call soon, havent heard from you in a while. 

I got some new WSP live cd's we can listen to!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> 0o0o0o... When you taking me fishing??


The next time Gary leaves town. ;D ;D ;D[/quote]

I'll tell you what..... I'll leave town with YOUR new purty boat and you can have her! Sound good??? [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh well isn't that nice... 

I guess I see where I stand... 

I think he's serious Wes....... ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > 0o0o0o... When you taking me fishing??
> 
> 
> The next time Gary leaves town. ;D ;D ;D


I'll tell you what.....  I'll leave town with YOUR new purty boat and you can have her!  Sound good???   [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
[/quote]

Nope, I'll take the boat. I am sure it will be cheaper in the long run. ;D




> Oh well isn't that nice...
> 
> I guess I see where I stand...
> 
> I think he's serious Wes....... ;D


Well, it sounds like he has his prioritys straight ;D


Seriously you guys are welcome any time!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> Nope, I'll take the boat. I am sure it will be cheaper in the long run.  ;D


Thanks Wes...  ;D


We'll have to plan a trip when you get back...


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > Nope, I'll take the boat. I am sure it will be cheaper in the long run.  ;D
> 
> 
> Thanks Wes...  ;D
> ...


Well, it's gonna be a little while longer. I thought I would be back the end of this month, but I just got informed I got another job to go to and will not be back home till end of May at best.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

:'( :'( :'(
You better make it home for my 21st birthday!!! We're gonna party!!!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> :'( :'( :'(
> You better make it home for my 21st birthday!!!  We're gonna party!!!


When dat?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Well it's a Tuesday... May 20th. But that Saturday and Sunday.... the 24th and 25th it's on! We'll be going to JB's Sunday.... You have to be there!! [smiley=cry.gif]


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

very nice looking rig.

what were the exact components used for the ipod set up?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I am going running tonight! ;D

Christ I look pregnant in one of those pictures!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

you better wear a sports bra ;D


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

daaaaaaaaang. nice teetz. prego huh, so I am guessing the teetz are full of milk? eeewwww.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> you better wear a sports bra ;D


Leave the fat boyz alone.... curly!!!!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

They say the camera adds 10 pounds. So how many cameras did you have on you?lol


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

rough crowd  

Got to see the boat in person yesterday and its really nice. I like the colors too, sharp. Very clean, well thought out layout, impressive skiff for sure. Best of luck with it, looking forward to some hero shots. - eric


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day Wes,

The boat looks great mate, I wish I was able to see one in the flesh, so to speak.  Is the colour a pale blue or grey?  

Mate, next time your'e near the boat with a tape measure    would you be able to tell me the length of your front and back decks and the cockpit length, and also the width between the gunwhales at the back end of the cockpit.  Only if it's not a problem of course.

Thanks

Mick.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i was wondering if there was a certain purpose for the open-ended horizontal tubes on both of your platforms or if it was just design. i don't see that in alot of boats. i'm buildin a platform now and was just wonderin if there is somethin i'm missin here. just curious.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

I believe the politically correct terminology is they're attach points for a sissy bar. [smiley=shrug.gif]


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, they are for sissy bars. My dad has poor balance and it helps to have something for him to lean on while fishing. Mine are a little shorter than normal, so you can use it as a leaning post. Not to mention, it's great to lean on when you've been poling all day and the legs start to get tired.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

> ..., it's great to lean on when you've been poling all day and the legs start to get tired.


You need to spend some time in the gym. 

I'm going to develop the "walker special" ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> Yep, they are for sissy bars. My dad has poor balance and it helps to have something for him to lean on while fishing. Mine are a little shorter than normal, so you can use it as a leaning post. Not to mention, it's great to lean on when you've been poling all day and the legs start to get tired.


Just take Jan fishing and he will pole for you all day,


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > ..., it's great to lean on when you've been poling all day and the legs start to get tired.
> 
> 
> You need to spend some time in the gym.
> ...


Gotcha!!!! ;D ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Wes, how much and where did you get the grab rail set up on that cooler?


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> G'day Wes,
> 
> The boat looks great mate, I wish I was able to see one in the flesh, so to speak.  Is the colour a pale blue or grey?
> 
> ...


Both colors are grey...one of the colors is kingston grey I think and I cant recall the name of the other one.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Wes, how much and where did you get the grab rail set up on that cooler?


 I got it from Blue Point here in Titusville. I think it was about $175 for the grab bar setup. Also, the grab bar is removable and only leaves 2 rod holder on the back of the cooler.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > G'day Wes,
> >
> > The boat looks great mate, I wish I was able to see one in the flesh, so to speak.  Is the colour a pale blue or grey?
> >
> ...


Yep they are both gray. Hull is "Kingston Gray" and the deck is "Flannel Gray". I really like the color combo and the gray deck is easy on the eyes and cool on the feet.

It'll be a little while before I get a tape measure on the boat, I am leaving town for work today and I'll be gone for about 3 weeks. I do know that the cockpit length is right at 7'8" long. I can drop my one man tent right into the cockpit for on the water camping.
Wes


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

> > > ..., it's great to lean on when you've been poling all day and the legs start to get tired.
> >
> >
> > You need to spend some time in the gym.
> ...



Going to give a whole new meaning to "The Walker Cay Chronicals" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Yep, they are for sissy bars. My dad has poor balance and it helps to have something for him to lean on while fishing. Mine are a little shorter than normal, so you can use it as a leaning post. Not to mention, it's great to lean on when you've been poling all day and the legs start to get tired.


ah, i see. seems practical though. sissy or not, i'm sure they're really nice to have at times.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, no worries Wes, just whenever you get a chance.

Mate I like the colours especially the interior, not so harsh as white on the eyes.

Thanks

Mick.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

> very nice looking rig.
> 
> what were the exact components used for the ipod set up?


Wes what were the items used for the ipod set up? skiff looks real nice! Tom Gordon does some great work.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> > very nice looking rig.
> >
> > what were the exact components used for the ipod set up?
> 
> ...



Well here you go:
- One pair of DC Gold 5 1/4" round speakers mounted on the front bulkhead.
- One 200Watt 2-channel Amp (I used AquaAV, but any marine amp will work)
- RAM mount Aqua box (Has a clear flex screen so you can operate the I-pod while it is closed) 
    http://asp.ram-mount.com/rammount/productdetail.aspx?partnumber=RAM-B-138-AQ1U
- An RCA to mini cable to run direct from the amp to the Ipod.
That will get you tunes.
- But, I also ordered a RF remote for my Ipod, so I can control the ipod when it is stored under the back hatch.


The set up is the speakers are mounted in the front bulkhead, and the amp and ram mount are mounted in my back hatch. I do have a switch mounted on the rear bulkhead that turns the amp on and off.

With the RF remote I can control the volume, skip tracks, pause, play, and even turn off the ipod. It works pretty well and will work from 40 to 50 ft away.  The remote is made by iJet and only cost me about $45. http://www.ijetwireless.com/iJetBottomDock.htm

Total cost depends upon which components you go with. I tend to spend the money upfront for the best stuff and minimize the issues later on down the road.

Wes


----------

